# Adequan dosage for mini mule



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

My mini mule is recovering from surgery for a broken femur. At her 12 week checkup, vet commented on the arthritis on the patella (it looks alarmingly gnarly), and possibly the still-healing femur (hopefully, it'll heal better than it looks on xray right now). He prescribed Adequan, at the horse dosages. Mini mules aren't common around here, she may be the first one he has ever treated (though he has treated mules, and mini horses).

He said the full dosage is required because of how mules metabolize things. I'm concerned at the high dosage, as she's only 250 lbs. Looking for similar experiences - do mules indeed metabolize Adequan that differently (faster? less effective?), if you have a mini horse, what dosage does he/she receive. She got fairly ill from a horse dosage of the rabies vaccine (they don't adjust those either, apparently). I know adequan won't make her sick, but part of my concern is overdose, and part is simply cost - stuff is NOT cheap.

Appreciate any comments. I don't have it yet, so have a few days to prepare.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I think this is a question to address to a vet, not a forum. Yes, mules & donks can respond quite differently to drugs than horses. Sounds like your vet is pretty certain of what they're talking about. If you want a second opinion, I'd look up an equine vet in a mule-dense area.


----------

